# Letters In Strange Places



## Classic_Crime_INC (Apr 3, 2009)

Theme: Letters in strange places, can be in your house..outside, anywhere..try to find objects that make letters..example is bone that makes a Y or a horse shoe for a U, scissor handle makes a B..etc

trick is to find every letter of the alphabet and post em A-Z


----------



## Classic_Crime_INC (Apr 4, 2009)

dont be scared it's not that hard


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool idea.  

I don't have anything that would fit right now - but I will keep my eye open for it from now on.


----------



## Classic_Crime_INC (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm halfway done...it's weird when you go out side and just look around you realize letters are everywhere


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2012)

I need to try to find this!! Fun topic!!!


----------

